# English Channel shipwrecks revealed, fishing industry blamed for wreck damage (BBC)



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

More here

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8058677.stm


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

I think it is way too easy to just blame the fishing industry for the damage done to wrecks. These lost vessels are deteriorating and will continue to do so regardless as to whether a net is caught on them or not. It seems fundamentally wrong to blame one sector for something that occurs, more often than not, naturally.

Having a car ferry sat on a wreck doesn't do it any good, but accidents happen sometimes as in the case of Pride of Canterbury...

http://www.maib.gov.uk/cms_resources/POC.pdf

I mean, OK, you can watch do***entaries such as Wreck Detectives and yes you will see fishing nets etc draped over the wrecks, but that is largely unavoidable, I doubt the average fishing boat crew would maliciously leave several thousand quid's worth of gear on a wreck on purpose.

Maybe I am wide of the mark here, I don't know, but it always seems far too easy to blame the fishing industry for something that is going to happen anyway, ie sal****er eating away and weakening a metal wreck under the pressure of the sea.


----------

